# Satin Splashed Surprise



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

I currently have a litter that is two weeks old and have just had my first satin babies. Two splashed satins  I wasn't aware there was satin even in the lines.

mum









Dad









7 days old

















14 days old








































Will update with some more photo's soon if you are interested in looking at my babies. Don't want to bore anyone with my photo's :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Your blue splashed are lovely.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow you have amazing looking mice! (Could I please see a single shot of the BEW... OMG that one is my favorite) I love BEW (especially babies lol)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very attractive youngsters.


----------



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks. I'm really happy with my babies. They are so pretty and have the most wonderful temperaments. Not at all skittish like my very first mice were. Infact it's hard to keep any of my mice in their cages because as soon as I lift the lid they are all climbing onto my hands.

Here is the Bew. I couldn't get a decent picture of her tho.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you, she is really just adorable!!!


----------



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

This is my fave mouse from the litter. She is a Blue Spashed mouse with a satin coat. i think she is stunning.


----------

